

Does the new PHP 7 will be able to run real time communication? - lordluisv

On stack overflow they always says that PHP is not a good programming language for real time applications in this case like real time chats, long polling, comet, etc. with PHP 7 would this change? or I need to start learning node.js?
======
attozk
It already does that: Event-driven, non-blocking I/O

[http://reactphp.org](http://reactphp.org)
[http://daemon.io](http://daemon.io) [http://socketo.me](http://socketo.me)
(based on reactphp)

~~~
lordluisv
Thank you attozk I didn't know about this.

